# Cable Card AND OTA with Roamio? Is it possible?



## garberfc (Feb 10, 2003)

Hey All,

I'm considering dropping DTV and signing / consorting with Xfinity. Are the new Roamio able to receive programming using both a cable card and OTA?

Thanks in advance,
F


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

garberfc said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I'm considering dropping DTV and signing / consorting with Xfinity. Are the new Roamio able to receive programming using both a cable card and OTA?
> 
> ...


Not according to TiVo. Lack of option for "Cable & Antenna" during installation is a good clue too.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

Not simultaneously. The base model Roamio can do Antenna *OR* Cable. The last model to support both simultaneously was the Premiere 2-tuner.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Didn't someone report in a thread that they managed to get it to work simultaneously?


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

tarheelblue32 said:


> Didn't someone report in a thread that they managed to get it to work simultaneously?


That was reported by HarperVision. You can't do simultaneous dual inputs, but you can trick the software into running and completing Guided Setup as if both inputs were available. It's not really of any practical value since babysitting the coax connection depending on which input source your next scheduled recording was to access defeats the purpose of a DVR.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

garberfc said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I'm considering dropping DTV and signing / consorting with Xfinity. Are the new Roamio able to receive programming using both a cable card and OTA?
> 
> ...


As others have already pointed out no Roamio can do OTA and CABLE concurrently like the two tuner premieres can.

I currently have two Premiere's they have both had both an OTA antenna and CABLE card. Currently they are both OTA only. I have contemplated adding a Roamio basic and putting a cable card on it. And just putting it in the back somewhere not directly connected to a TV (four cable tuners one cable card)

What I'm getting at is you can do a mixture of TiVo's. If you decide that perhaps you only need two OTA tuners you could find a used two tuner Premiere fairly inexpensively. Alternately get a Roamio OTA (no lifetime available) or a second Roamio basic.


----------



## rjgibson0066 (Feb 13, 2007)

Following up on this thread. Eliminated my cable subscription and trying to use Roamio with just OTA. I can scan for OTA channels but I don't see where in settings to it to use antenna input vs cable. Am I missing it somewhere, or is this not possible?

Oops, never mind. I see I have to repeat guided setup.


----------



## joblo (Jun 5, 2002)

PCurry57 said:


> If you decide that perhaps you only need two OTA tuners you could find a used two tuner Premiere fairly inexpensively.


In my experience, Premiere OTA tuners have not performed as well as Roamio and Series 3 OTA tuners.


----------

